# Suche Orthopäden/Sportarzt in Nürnberg



## Mudface (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Jungs,
vorerst habe ich mit den Dr. Schierholz in Johannis zur Begutachtung meines leidigen Knies ausgesucht, für Empfehlungen wäre ich trotzdem sehr dankbar.

Habe seit etwa drei Tagen im unbelastetem, angwinkeltem Knie leichte Schmerzen.  Laufen, Treppensteigen , ... funzt einwandfrei. Schaun wir mal was die Diagnose ergibt, nächste Woche steht sowieso erstmal Urlaub auf der Liste.

Grüße, M


----------



## Mudface (11. Juli 2003)

Erlangen und Fürth wären auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tokamak (11. Juli 2003)

Hi Mudface!

Dr. Haage in Nürnberg. Bei dem war ich, der ist eigentlich fachlich sehr gut. Musst aber aufpassen, weil er dir manchmal sachen verschreibt, die du eigentlich nicht brauchst.

Oder das Wetterkreuz in Erlangen Tennenlohe (dort wird man eigentlich nur zur Kernspin hingeschickt). Die werten das bild auch gleich aus.

bye dirk


----------



## Hollandrad (11. Juli 2003)

... gibt es so was wie einen guten Orthopäden? Noch nie gehört...

Ein Bein gipsen ist ja das was sie meistens noch können (das gute alte Handwerk halt) aber sonst alles nur ........


Wäre auch mal gut zu erfahren ob es welche gibt die etwas können.


----------



## Tokamak (11. Juli 2003)

@holland

ein knie eingipsen kann man nicht !

aber bei der wahl muss man schon achtung geben, da die ärzte teilweise mit methoden parktizieren, die schon vor 10 jahren angewandt wurden. und da gibt es extreme unterschiede!!!

also dr. haage kann ich empfehlen, der guten kontakt zu spezialisten, aber wie gesagt, er hat mir mein knie (das so groß war wie ein handball!!) mit ultraschall untersucht, um letztendlich herauszufinden, dass es angeschwollen ist !

bye dirk


----------



## Frazer (11. Juli 2003)

Hi,

nur für's Knie-technische gibts nen recht guten in Ansbach, Dr. Koerfgen (OP-Zentrum)...
Der durfte sich auch mit dem Kreuzbandriss in meinem Knie auseinandersetzen und ich kann ja wieder recht gut laufen  

Solltest ne Rufnummer oder ähnliches brauchen, kann ich Dir gerne weiterhelfen....

Auf jeden Fall solltest Du nicht nur die Meinung EINES Arztes anhören, sondern wirklich zu 2 oder 3 mal gehen. Bei mir war's auch erst der 3. (eben jener in Ansbach), der's dann letztendlich richtig diagnostiziert hat.

Grüße
Volker


----------



## Tokamak (11. Juli 2003)

@frazer

der erste arzt, wollte mein ganzes bein einschienen bis zur op!!!!!
das hat man vor 10 jahren gemacht, mittlerweile wird das gegenteil praktiziert.

@mudface
der arzt den ich dir genannt hab, war auch der mannschaftsarzt vom club . sicher gibt es noch andere leute, wie der aus ansbach. einfach zu 2-3 ärzten gehen, und auch mal im web suchen, da stehen meistens die neuesten sachen.

außerdem glaub ich nicht, dass du was ernsthaftes hast, vielleicht ein bißchen überlastet. denn wäre es ein riss, könntest du jetzt vor schmerzen nicht mehr laufen !!!

bye dirk


----------



## Mudface (11. Juli 2003)

Kleiner Bericht vom Beusch bei Dr. Schierholz (Orthopäde, Sportmediziner und Chiropraktiker):

Die Arzthelferinnen ersparte sich jegliche Freundlichkeiten, Kassenpatient ohne Termin (den hätte ich aber heute um 11.00 bekommen) sind morgens um 8.30 in einer fast leeren Praxis eine echte Belastung.

Der Dr. war dann ganz in Ordnung, stellte durch ertasten fest, daß das Knie geschwollen ist (ich fühl da nix). Beim dritten Funktionstest, Bein aus angewinkeltem Zustand strecken, konnte er mit etwas Druck oberhalb der Kniescheibe einen Schmerzreiz auslösen.

Erstmal 3-Achsiges-Röntgen zwei Zimmer weiter. Diagnose des Fachmanns, Kniescheibe ist nicht ganz verwachsen , bla blubb, leichte Knorpelschwäche. Kurz: Du hast kein geiles Orthopäden-Porno-Knie, sondern mußt Dich mit dem normalen Genmüll rumplagen. Er meint es ist was mechanisches, aber er braucht ne CT von den Weichteilen, Überweisung zum Arzt um die Ecke. Momentan keine Therapie, da kein übles Leiden vorliegt.

Neue Termine wegen meinem Urlaub in 1,5 Wochen ausgemacht.

Ich trink dann in der Zwischenzeit mal Kamillentee 8).

Grüße, M


----------



## Tokamak (11. Juli 2003)

@mudface

ich denk mal, dass deine schmerzen in ein paar tagen wieder weg sein werden. ansonsten geh am besten zu einem anderen arzt, bloß als vergleich. 

du meinst wahrscheinlich eine kernspintomo anstatt einer ct, oder?

bye dirk


----------



## Techniker (11. Juli 2003)

ich hab (besonders früh morgens beim ersten Aufstehen) tierische Schmerzen im linken Fuß. Ich kann kaum auftreten.
bisher haben alle "Ärzte" versagt und mir
- Schmerzmittel
- Bandagen
- Schuheinlagen
verordnet.
Aber nix hilft.

Scheint ein orthopädisches Problem zu sein.

Wer weiß was?


----------



## Priest0r (11. Juli 2003)

weiß leider nicht wie der heißt, abe wo er ist 
und zwar in fürth beim obi 
wenn du in richtung südwesttangente fährst und der obi links ist davor auf der rechten seite an einer kreuzung.
den berg nach rechts runter gehts nach unterfarrnbach.
in dem gleichen haus ist auhc noch eine apotheke und ein türkischer früchte/gemüsehändler (auch zu empfehlen    )

der arzt jedenfalls ist super, hat bei mir mal nen kapselriss und bänderdehnung gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieni (14. Juli 2003)

Hab' schon von einigen gehört, dass ein gewisser Dr. Schuckman (beim Saturn  KArl Grillenberger Strasse) ein hervorragender Sportarzt und Orthodpäde sein soll und sich wohl auf Knieauas spezialisiert hat. 

Rieni


----------



## ManneD (14. Juli 2003)

...über die neue GLM (Gesundheit - Leistung - Mobilität) - Praxis in Zirndorf auf dem ehemaligen Pinder-Gelände habe ich bis jetzt nur Gutes gehört. Dort praktiziert u. a. auch Dr. Jochen Gruber, der bis vor einem Jahr in der Pyramide gearbeitet hat (bekannt auch als Hausarzt der Clubspieler)

Tel: 0911 65 65 59-0

Email  [email protected]


----------



## Mudface (14. Juli 2003)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Postings.

Kuriere mich momentan mit Iburprofen 2 * 200mg am Tag und Voltaren aus. Aspirin oder Ähnliches scheint mit 500 mg auch prima zu wirken, hilft prima gegen Muskelkater und Entzündungen, dahcte da probier ich's mal.

Jedenfalls muß es für mindestens eine Tour reichen und wenn ich mich auf so ner Radwanderung 20km bergab rollen laß 8). Siehe:

http://www.martinbike.ch/bike/

Schöne Urlaubsgrüße, M


----------



## Mudface (23. Juli 2003)

Hy @All!
Kaum zurück aus dem Urlaub bin ich natürlich noch heute zum Arzt gerannt. Kernspin stand auf der Liste, nicht CT , wie oben schon aufmerksam vermutet wurde. Habe leider versäumt mir den Unterschied erklären zu lassen. Zur Selbstmedikation wurde Voltaren (2x täglich) und eine Godamed 500 (Aspirin) täglich verwendet. Ibuprufen (2x 200mg) zeigte schlechtere Wirkung.

Die Ärztin für die Kernspin-Diagnose, erwähnte etwas Wasser im Knie, Bänder ok, Knorpel eigentlich ok, irgenwas war etwas ausgefranzt, aber nicht gefährlich.

In der Praxis Dr. Schierholz, gab es personelle Veränderungen. Die Sprechstunde wird jetzt, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, von Dr. Schweizer übernommen. Netter Kerl, er interpretierte die Kernspin Bilder nochmals und erstellte die konventionelle Diagnose zur Sicherheit noch einmal.

Die Flüssigkeit im Knie ließ sich nicht ertasten. Bänder sind gut beisammen, Knorpel auch, ... . Das Knie wurde nur überdehnt , gestaucht oder überreizt. Noch zwei Wochen Schongang, dann sollte alles ok sein. Fußballspielen sollte ich sein lassen, aber normales Radeln geht in Ordnung.

Kann also vorerst nicht mit einer Biker-Horrorstory dienen und werde bald wieder an der Veste auftauchen. Kann mich grob erinnern, daß mich zwei oder drei dicke Äste bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt etwas grob aus den Pedalen rissen.

Mal was Anderes:
In Abenberg gibt es das www.bikeimperium.de , eigentlich eher ein Rennradladen, bin durch faire Preise bei Ebay auf den Shop aufmerksam geworden.

Grüße, M


----------

